# Stainless Thread Gigs?



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Anybody know a retail source for the gig heads madefrom stainless thread or does anyonewant to sell me one. I want one bad.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

You can get stainless all thread at Threaded Fastner, Ram Tool, etc.


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

i saw some at theboaters world store in the gulf breeze area on hwy 98


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (8/14/2008)*Anybody know a retail source for the gig heads madefrom stainless thread or does anyonewant to sell me one. I want one bad.


Do the gigs that you are looking for have the barbs cut into them or does the thread act as the barbs? I seen the video of the guy in Texas using gigs made from 3 lag bolts but I wasn't impressed with their ability to hold a larger fish.These are the ones that I use and I have had them for 8-10 years and never had a problem.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/14/2008)*Anybody know a retail source for the gig heads madefrom stainless thread or does anyonewant to sell me one. I want one bad.


Nope I had to make mine. But it's was worth every bit of work it took ( not much at all) when I gig one and put it in the boat and never worry about it coming off.oke


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Like these. They didn't get washed good the last time went ( 2 wks ago ) so they a showing a little rust. 

A few jabs in the sand and few fish and they will shine right up

BTW They are over 10yrs old. 





































They are not the prettiest things ( welding with old SS rods ain't very easy when your not a welder)


----------



## roll tide roll (Jun 13, 2008)

the ones i saw at boaters world had a threaded stud that screwed into a pole (stainless steel gig)


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

What size threaded rod do you use?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

9.75....Yes.....like those. I've never used one, but heard you can't hardly shake a flounder off of one of them. They are ugly, but I bet they work. I don't know shit about welding so making my own ain't gonna happen. I think I got a line on one.

5 prong.....Those are nice. What I use now is similar, but 3 prong SS. I don't lose one very often, but it does happen.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *whitebc13 (8/15/2008)*What size threaded rod do you use?


5/16


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i have 2 like 9.75 and you are right DFA...they dont come off! i have stuck one at the last min wile running with the TM just stuck and picked the gig right up and came up with a 19" flounder.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 19, 2008)

DFA, Hi new to the forum long time lurker, Been gigging for many years just not as good as you guys, I see where you are looking for some gigs, I make mine, so if this is what you are looking for I'll be glad to make you one, or how ever you would like to have it made, I can make it anyway you would like. This goes for anybody on the PFF, I would be glad to help any of you guy's wanting one. Just let me know. Adam


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh my gosh. Those are stinking nice. A whole heck of a lot prettier than anything I've ever stuck a flouner with!!! How much do you charge per gig head?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

And, by the way... WELCOME!!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That look's like a Billet Alum piece. Pretty Damn Nice. 



Look's like you do things the way I do them. It's got to be useful and it has to be extra clean.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, I try to take pride in anything I do, I work at the papermill and build them on my spare time. As for as cost, I haven't ever sold them so I don't know what they are worth. I'm not on here to make money, just to make friends. So I don't think they would be very much, whatever you guy's think. :letsdrink


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I am not sure what they are worth but I know the ones I bought from Academy were 10 bucks and they are not that nice. And they have the barbs which I dont like.But if you will take 15 a peice I will take two.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

That is the prettiest gig I have ever seen. Gives me goose bumps just looking at it. :bowdown


----------



## Cane Pole (Jan 19, 2008)

Dizzy Lizzie's in EPH has a couple of threaded 5 prongs with stainless poles and grips. They are on consignement from a guy who makes them. I think he is asking $150. Sounds expensive, but you need to look at it to enjoy it's quality!!!!


----------



## Coastal Outfitter (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys,, I've been building flounder equipment commercially for a few years now . I make stainless steel gigs out of 3/8 inch high quality 18/10 stainless steel rod. The bends are Heat/Oil treated to give them incredible strength. I offer a life time replacement warranty on them.

I also custom build them for any use,, these gigs hold fish despite the lack of barbs,, We can't use barbs here in TX, but if you'd prefer barbs I add them at no charge. If you like more prongs or a custom shape I can do anything. check out me site http://www.coastaloutfitter.com/Texas Gigger Prices.html


----------

